# 4-25-18



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A pretty good morning ! I caught 5 pompano and 5 Spanish. The 4 specks in the picture are from last night.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow Russ, way to get after them


----------



## bamaflinger (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice ones. How are you guys catching the Spanish in the surf? Ive caught a few in the bay before, but not surf.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHAH nice presentation Russinator!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I caught these on 2 drop pompano rigs ,baited with fishbites and peeled shrimp . I wasn't targeting them....they were just a bonus.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, thanks guys.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good deal! Congrats!


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Doin work I see!


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Cool!!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice GK!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I heard the pompano were getting strong, so I was looking for a report from you.

Nice catch Russ.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good work


----------



## Loggerheadredfish (Mar 30, 2014)

What did you catch the specks and Spanish with?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The Spanish were caught on pompano rigs baited with fishbites. The trout were caught the night before in the bay with a shallow diving stick bait.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Fantastic catch there GK----THE POMPANO KING!!!


----------

